# Gaylord Hotel ICE Exhibit



## Lyncca (Nov 17, 2008)

The Gaylord Hotel (I know, stupid name) has been putting on their ICE exhibit for three years now.

They allowed my photography group to go in before the general public to shoot for an hour and a half to get unobstructed shots. 

It was 4 degrees, although they say when it gets crowded, it is much warmed at around 12-17 degrees. 

The complete set is here: http://www.lyncca.smugmug.com/gallery/6570578_xcAns#P-1-16

Sorry for so many, it is hard to pick a favorite...

Oh, no flash was used. The lights are all from the displays.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## clbowie (Nov 17, 2008)

I love it I love it I love it!  The lighting is wonderful and just makes for a magical enviornment! What fun you must have had!  

My husband and I have been looking into going there just for the ice slides!  I can't wait to show him your pictures!


----------



## clbowie (Nov 17, 2008)

Right now my favorites are #2 and #8.  I like #3, but find the lack of twinkle type lights on the left distracting on this one for some reason.

I'm still looking!!  Christmas is my favorite time of year and I'm so envious of this opportunity you had!!  :blushing:


----------



## fightin14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Gaylord in nashville?


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 17, 2008)

clbowie said:


> I love it I love it I love it! The lighting is wonderful and just makes for a magical enviornment! What fun you must have had!
> 
> My husband and I have been looking into going there just for the ice slides! I can't wait to show him your pictures!


 
Thank you! The ice slide was with the reindeer. It went down the middle of the reindeer.



clbowie said:


> Right now my favorites are #2 and #8. I like #3, but find the lack of twinkle type lights on the left distracting on this one for some reason.
> 
> I'm still looking!! Christmas is my favorite time of year and I'm so envious of this opportunity you had!! :blushing:


 
It was a lot of fun. The twinkle lights annoyed me too. I took some others that were portrait to cut out the sides more, but I did want to show the whole scene too.



fightin14 said:


> Gaylord in nashville?


No, this one is in Grapevine, TX (between Ft Worth and Dallas), but they are doing it at all the Gaylords I believe, but the exhibits will vary.


----------



## clbowie (Nov 17, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Thank you! The ice slide was with the reindeer. It went down the middle of the reindeer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

We have a Gaylord at National Harbor in Maryland on the Potomac River, but they aren't having this.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 17, 2008)

clbowie said:


> We have a Gaylord at National Harbor in Maryland on the Potomac River, but they aren't having this.


 
Really? That stinks.  Of course, you guys get real snow.  Maybe they just pity us poor Texans so they bring the cold to us


----------



## clbowie (Nov 17, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Really? That stinks. Of course, you guys get real snow. Maybe they just pity us poor Texans so they bring the cold to us


 

Depends on what you mean by real snow!    Not by my standards!!  But that's just me.  I spent a few  years in North Dakota and my first winter there we had 40+ feet.  It was awesome!  

Here ... well .. they may as well roll up the streets if it flurries because the grocery stores are all packed and people are running around stocking up on the essential milk/break/toilet paper like crazy!


----------

